# Imprimatur atque mittatur



## aefrizzo

Hello.
A young, non native friend of mine, some knowledge of Latin, is going to submit his curriculum by electronic transmission to an Italian Company. He asks me by email for a revision of his Italian version. The latter is, in my opinion, absolutely correct. My answer could then be:"_Imprimatur atque mittatur_"? Inappropriate? Ridiculous? Redundant?
Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

Grammatically speaking it is perfect, but that implies to me they will first print out their résumé/CV and then send it by mail/post.


----------



## aefrizzo

jazyk said:


> Grammatically speaking it is perfect, but that implies to me they will first print out their résumé/CV and then send it by mail/post.



Thank you, Jazyk. I agree.
It is someway redundant, unless he is used to file also a cartaceous copy, not thoroughly trustful in his anti-ransomware program (as at times I happen to be).
The term "imprimatur" is meant nowadays also to assess that a paper, a song, a show, etc... are OK whatever you want to do with it, regardless of a possible printout. Should'nt I add a Latin word about my favourable personal assessment?
The term "mittatur" itself is at your ear sufficient and not wierd?


----------



## jazyk

Cartaceous would be a great word. I understand it because of Italian cartaceo, but I am afraid it doesn't exist. Paper is enough.

Yes, mittatur is good.


----------



## aefrizzo

Thank you. Cartaceous indeed does not exist (WR agrees with you)


----------



## Snodv

But "imprimatur" meaning _an approval _isn't Latin anymore, rather like "credo" which in Latin means _I believe _but in English is _a statement of belief.  _I appreciate the word play though, for that seems to be what it is.


----------



## aefrizzo

Snodv said:


> But "imprimatur" meaning _an approval _isn't Latin anymore, rather like "credo" which in Latin means _I believe _but in English is _a statement of belief.  _I appreciate the word play though, for that seems to be what it is.



Actually in Italian too. Imprimatur and credo, originally Latin verbs, are often used as substantives. 
Sto aspettando il tuo imprimatur.
Qual è il tuo credo in materia?


----------

